# Harmony reissue guitars



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Anyone had an opportunity to check out any of the new Harmony reissue gits?...I seen one in Calgary (H54 Rocket) and at first glance thought it was an original "oldie". I didnt get a chance to play it, but it did feel and look pretty nice.

I have a '68 H64 hollowbody and rather enjoy playing it, as well as a few late 50's archtop acoustics.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Haven't had a opportunity, however, I have contacted them
twice (no response) to see if they offer replacement parts.
I have a '66 rocket, missing the PG and tremolo arm.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am not sure that they are still made. The last time I tried to find the web site, it wasn't there. I always like the Rocket H54-1 double cut.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

according to this...its a company again...says they are american...but it doesn't clearly state that they are made there...
HarmonyGuitarsUSA.com


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Originally they had a lot more reissue models. Now they are only producing three.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the only harmony guitar i ever had was an sd curlee. they looked like this:

Harmony Sd Curlee Design Electric Guitar | Harmony Guitar

it cost about $90-$100 in 1983 or so. i had 2 of them.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

ezcomes said:


> according to this...its a company again...says they are american...but it doesn't clearly state that they are made there...
> HarmonyGuitarsUSA.com


Made in Korea.

cheers


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Haven't had a opportunity, however, I have contacted them
> twice (no response) to see if they offer replacement parts.
> I have a '66 rocket, missing the PG and tremolo arm.


Pick guards are available on EBay, and you could probably find a arm on there as well.

cheers


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

The Tuxedo (black) is an impressive looking guitar.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere in Southern Ont? I'd like to check out the Rocket model. 

The Cort line linked to the Harmony site looks pretty decent also

Actually, I'm looking for a project. If anyone has a fixer upper Harmony/Silvertone Electric hollowbody guitars - most notably a Vibrajets, Rockets, or a H75 to H78 model that I can restore. Partial, project or damaged guitars considered. Other electric models considered also.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Try contacting the company. Their site doesnt list any Cdn dealers, yet I know a place in Calgary that sells them.

http://www.harmonyguitarsusa.com/index.html

cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere in Southern Ont?


I have a '66 rocket (restomod) that I've been thinking of letting go. 
PM for details if interested.


----------



## Nefrektomy (Apr 7, 2014)

I contacted their sales rep today (yeah a bit late to this party but I am trying) to see if they have any official Canadian distribution. I need one of the Rocket H54 reissues! I have an original 66 single cutaway with golden tones but I want one of the repros as well. I have a think for red guitars, Harmony Rockets and I have a bit of OCD. Once I get something in my head I must investigate hehe. I talked to Long and McQuade as well and they are calling their buyer at head office to see if this is something that can be brought in. I usually have good luck with L&M, they have brought in may one off items for me over the years so fingers crossed. I will post my findings if anyone is still interested. 

Harmony Mike

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> I have a '66 rocket (restomod) that I've been thinking of letting go.
> PM for details if interested.


And I am very glad you decided to let it go good sir. She looks so good in my collection.


----------



## Nefrektomy (Apr 7, 2014)

Soooo Long and McQuade is a bust. They said they have no relationship with the distributor or manufacturer and will not be able to bring it in to Canada. And multiple attempts to contact the distributor have gone unanswered thus far. Time for another angle! I don't really want to order one from the US and get dinged on duty... so I have to keep trying to find one in Canada. (sigh).


----------



## Nefrektomy (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.harmonsmusicshop.com/products/H54-The-Rocket-Hollowbody-Electric-Guitar-Reissue-5474.html
Temped by this one, free shipping to Canada but after duty and conversion now looking near $700. But while searching I stumbled on the Eastwood Airline Jupiter Retro Reissue and sorta fell it love. I digress, back to the Harmony hunt.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy Thread resurrection Batman!
Just heard about this news (though a bit over a year old) that Harmony is coming back and has a connection to Heritage guitars though in which way it's not clear.

BandLab to Reboot Teisco and Harmony Guitar Brands

NAMM 2018: Harmony resurrected with new guitars and amps | MusicRadar

The reason I bring it up is that a musician I know was asked to try out a prototype. Looks like they're running behind schedule but still running.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still have this one that my parents bought for me in '67.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

they are building them in Kalamazoo, Michigan, at 225 Parsons street: the old Gibson factory

so Harmony guitars will be made in the USA


----------

